# Help please



## Glorie (Jan 6, 2009)

I am unable to get my signature to show up on my postings and I still can't get the thread comment emails to stop even after I have it listed as "no emails".  Can someone help me please?  Thank you!


----------



## Glorie (Jan 6, 2009)

Okay well now the signature is working but I'm still getting emails, lol


----------



## sattie (Jan 6, 2009)

I was gonna say... I see your signature!  As for the emails, you have to go unsubscribe.  Go to USERCP - EDIT OPTIONS - then scroll down to MESSAGING and NOTIFICATIONS.  There is a section for default thead description mode...

Let me know if that helps.


----------



## miniman (Jan 6, 2009)

It may be that you are just getting emails for threads you had already subscribed to. If you go to user CP aand under the current threads, there is a button that says "view all subscribed threads". This will bring up a large number of pages. Each thread will have it's subscription status next to it. You can change the subscription status to no emails or just mark all the threads and, at the bottom of the page, select the delete threads option. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 6, 2009)

help am confused about spell check. also thought it was this site. but since getting new computer am having problems. when i click on spell check it tells me to download and i can't figure out how. anyone know how to do it?


----------

